
New CRISPR tool could fix almost all disease-causing DNA glitches - Osiris
https://www.statnews.com/2019/10/21/new-crispr-tool-has-potential-to-correct-most-disease-causing-dna-glitches/
======
netwanderer3
I believe the reason gene editing is still widely banned is because the tools
are still imperfect, which could result in unintended sequencing and results.
In layman terms, when the original CRISPR tool cuts out and replaces it with
new letters, it still relies on the natural DNA cell repair process to
sequence and put everything back. This is the step that is still prone to
error, and could result in an unintended sequence which theoretically could
introduce devastating effects.

The new prime editing tool is supposed to improve further on this, but I'm
still not sure if these tools are in a perfect condition ready for mainstream
launch.

------
ngcc_hk
Well the liu may work with china and not sure what result now it is so
refined.

------
JoeAltmaier
Including old age?

